# inca 260 bandsaw



## robertc4022 (18 Jul 2020)

hi im trying to find how old my inca euro 260 bandsaw is i only bought it last week,it doesnt have a dust port and the motor is under the table ,the motor is a hoover ac bss 170/39,any info would be gratefully appreciated,hope i posted right, first time to post
thanks robert


----------



## whatknot (16 Aug 2020)

I cannot help with a year of manufacture, although many machines have it stamped on the spec label but assume you looked there 

Its remarkably similar to others I have seen, DeWalt, Kity, Elu and others 

Without a dust port its likely 1990s or earlier I would have thought


----------



## robertc4022 (16 Aug 2020)

Hi thanks contacted hoover about the motor said stopped making them in early 70s ,as far as I can ascertain it's original to the saw .I'll just keep looking for more info
Thanks


----------



## Bm101 (16 Aug 2020)

[email protected]

Try joining this group. Used to be the Yahoo group. All and everything Inca. That's from my email account. You may have to search a little to get the details to join.


----------



## marcros (16 Aug 2020)

what colour is the saw and where was it made? the "no dust port" ones are earlier. 

I saw something about the factory moving to France in 75, but I haven't seen anything else to back this up. There are a few sites where you can download a brochure which may give you a clue.


----------



## marcros (16 Aug 2020)

what will confuse things slightly is that some of the info is American where the model numbers are 310, 320, 330 and 340. I believe that these may all have been incarnations of the "euro 260".


----------



## marcros (16 Aug 2020)

I dont have much to do this afternoon, so...

in 1985, there was no dustport, by 1987 had appeared.

an advert for 1968 shows a bandsaw that is very similar to the 260, so it had a fair old lifespan.

I found reference to most of the 70s and early 80s being Swiss, but "though there were some imported from France" [into the usa]


----------



## Myfordman (16 Aug 2020)

BS170 (imperial) was replaced by BS5000 (metric) for electrical rotating machines in the early 70s 

I was in secondary school in the mid 60s and we were taught joint imperial and metric units so I would expect industry to be changing over then too.


----------



## Bm101 (16 Aug 2020)

Pishing down there too eh Mark?


----------



## marcros (16 Aug 2020)

Bm101 said:


> Pishing down there too eh Mark?


Yeah, put the pork on the smoker about 11 and it started pouring shortly afterwards.


----------



## robertc4022 (17 Aug 2020)

Bm101 said:


> [email protected]
> 
> Try joining this group. Used to be the Yahoo group. All and everything Inca. That's from my email account. You may have to search a little to get the details to join.


 Thanks joined already they dont seem to have any with motor under the table they think it's one of the first run of production


----------



## robertc4022 (17 Aug 2020)

marcros said:


> what colour is the saw and where was it made? the "no dust port" ones are earlier.
> 
> I saw something about the factory moving to France in 75, but I haven't seen anything else to back this up. There are a few sites where you can download a brochure which may give you a clue.


Its green and grey ,looked at sites the motor seems to be imperial connections and as far as I know stopped using imperial in 65


----------



## marcros (17 Aug 2020)

in some of the earlier brochures the motors were optional.


----------



## marcros (17 Aug 2020)

I think that grey and green puts it fairly early too. they later had cream and green, green, and then blue/green


----------



## marcros (17 Aug 2020)

have a look through Catalogues and Adverts for INCA (INJECTA) when you have an hour. look at the price lists too, because there are some diagrams in some which may help, and you will see notes about the stands and motor options.


----------



## robertc4022 (17 Aug 2020)

marcros said:


> have a look through Catalogues and Adverts for INCA (INJECTA) when you have an hour. look at the price lists too, because there are some diagrams in some which may help, and you will see notes about the stands and motor options.


Thanks a million


----------



## samhay (17 Aug 2020)

This is mine.
It was made in '93 in France.


----------



## marcros (17 Aug 2020)

all these Inca saws on here, I want one again!


----------



## robertc4022 (17 Aug 2020)

This is mine before I cleaned it up. Sorry pictures not great


----------



## powertools (17 Aug 2020)

This is a picture of mine.
I think it is the original Swiss made version.


----------



## John Brown (24 Nov 2020)

I have an old Swiss 260. Everything about it works just fine, except for the guide post (if that's the term), which is horrendously stiff and sticky when trying to raise or lower.
I'm planning to take it apart tomorrow to see what can be done, but I've dismantled and cleaned it before, to little avail. Anyone have any tips? Or is it a weak point of an otherwise great little saw?


----------



## powertools (24 Nov 2020)

I have to say mine is the same I would be interested to know if you find a solution to the problem.


----------



## Bm101 (24 Nov 2020)

Ohhh, got a picture of that dust extraction on the otherside PT?


----------



## John Brown (25 Nov 2020)

I took it apart, cleaned the parts up with WD40 and ScotchBrite, reassembled with a smear of food grade silicone grease. So far so good. Time will tell...
I have a small sachet of red(Lithium?) grease, but I read somewhere that it's a bad idea for aluminium.


----------



## powertools (1 Dec 2020)

Today I found the time to look into the problem and stripped out the height adjusting leg and found that there was a lot of compressed saw dust in there. I cleaned that off and lubricated it and it now works better than it has for a long time.


----------



## powertools (1 Dec 2020)

Bm101 said:


> Ohhh, got a picture of that dust extraction on the otherside PT?



The dust extraction is a bit work in progress. I didn't want to make any permanent modifications to it so I have used 2 car steering rack gaiters that fit inside the holes at the bottom of the saw connected to the shop vac with some plumbing fittings.
It is an improvement but is by no means a total solution. Next step is to try and collect dust from under the table.


----------



## John Brown (1 Dec 2020)

Great. What lubricant did you use?


----------



## John Brown (1 Dec 2020)

powertools said:


> The dust extraction is a bit work in progress. I didn't want to make any permanent modifications to it so I have used 2 car steering rack gaiters that fit inside the holes at the bottom of the saw connected to the shop vac with some plumbing fittings.
> It is an improvement but is by no means a total solution. Next step is to try and collect dust from under the table.



I will try to take a picture of my mod tomorrow. It's not perfect, and I don't use it unless I'm cutting something nasty.


----------



## John Brown (2 Dec 2020)




----------



## powertools (4 Dec 2020)

John Brown said:


> View attachment 97551
> View attachment 97552
> View attachment 97553



I have done a few trials today and without doubt extraction works better under the table like yours than at the bottom of the saw the way I had it. When I have finished I will post a photo of what I have done.


----------



## John Brown (4 Dec 2020)

powertools said:


> I have done a few trials today and without doubt extraction works better under the table like yours than at the bottom of the saw the way I had it. When I have finished I will post a photo of what I have done.


Great. Still wondering what lubricant you used for the height adjustment.


----------

